# PICK ONE Puppy!



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Dont know which one to choose. Who do you guys think is the cuter little guy? I don't want to say who the breeder is yet except for she's pretty active and well known in Maltese. If I decide to get her puppy, then I'd divulge that info to everyone.










Left or right? There are other factors, but right now, it's on looks







I'm not saying that it's going to be what my decision is based on, and there are other breeders that I'm considering...just thought I'd get some opinions on how they look - by experienced eyes. Both puppies are champion sired and damed. Both are pets.

Here is the one on the LEFT(of the above photo) in the corner this time. The 2 that's to the other side are the litter of the RIGHT puppy of the above photo:









The LEFT puppy by himself.









The RIGHT puppy with his twin









Thanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know. Its not a very good image of the left puppy so its hard to say. Do you have any other photo's of them.

Edit: Never mind. The other photos just showed up.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Boy, that's a hard one! They are both sooo cute!!







But the one in the background with the lemony ears is the one I'm partial to because she/he looks so much like my Abbey did when she was a pup - lemon ears & all!! Good Luck!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I'm leaning towards the left puppy. They are both really cute though.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

They are both gorgeous. I like the one in the left side of the first pic. It seems to me that he is shorter and has a shorter nose. PUPPY FEVER!!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They look like twins to me... It would be hard for me to choose as well.
the right one looks spuky . I think.. They are both very cute. sorry i'm not help here. I guess I would just go by who I bonded with.. becuase they are both very pretty and cute... I don't think you can go wrong with any pick


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmo_@Oct 31 2005, 12:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The left puppy is also more cuddly in termperment. the other boys are go-go-go!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom+Oct 31 2005, 12:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The left puppy is also more cuddly in termperment. the other boys are go-go-go!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115131
[/B][/QUOTE]

Have you been to visit the pups?
One looks like it has a shorter back. That is something I would check out.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Oct 31 2005, 12:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Have you been to visit the pups?
One looks like it has a shorter back. That is something I would check out.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115133
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm planning on visiting the pups during Veterans weekend. Whats's the shorter back issue?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG they are both so cute














I guess it is hard to choose from a picture because sometimes they look a little different in a photo too. If I had my way I would take them all


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok in terms of looks .. I like the twin boys better than the single boy based on the photos. On the single boy, it appears that his toes point outwards but who knows could just be the photo. He also has a longer nose compared to the twins. Of course, photos are deceiving and it may be different in real life.

I think the twin boys are adorable. I like the one in at the back the most. He looks like he has a shorter back (more square looking). The one in the front looks like he has a slooping topline (but can't tell from photos). I believe the one in the back is also the one in the back of the other photo (has a bigger black nose). 

He is my pick


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Oct 31 2005, 12:22 PM
> *One looks like it has a shorter back.  That is something I would check out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115133*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Faye,
What is your concern with the shorter back? I personally perfer a short back








Charmaine


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

In the picture with the 3 pups inside I like the one that is closest to the camera. And the last picture I like the one that is closest to the camera.


I agree that it is sooooo hard to tell in photos of puppies, but the other one looks almost a little "roach" backed in 2 of the photos. 

But then again, if they are all boys I would have to pass. I like the little girl doggies. No offense to boy oweners, the girl doggies are just my preference.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Their faces all look identical to me! The other things people mentioned you can assess when you see them in person (roached back, pigment, short nose etc) as pictures can be very deceiving. The personality will win you over in person. Congratulations they are all beautiful! I'm jealous.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I like the lefty! He reminds me of tuck when his hair is grown out over his eyes.
Which one do you like the most? 
What a hard choice. I had three malts to choose from when I picked Tuck, and as lame as it sounds, we just had a connection. 

Make it easy on yourself...get all three.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

As long as all are cute (and they are) I would choose first based on temperament. Then if temperament is equal, I would go back to looks. You'll need to decide if you want a bold boy or a cuddly one or an alpha-type or more submissive or intense or easy going. IMHO those personality traits are so very important over the long haul. From what I've seen, most puppies change in looks quite a bit as they get older. 

Good luck.... it's very exciting!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 31 2005, 01:24 PM
> *In the picture with the 3 pups inside I like the one that is closest to the camera. And the last picture I like the one that is closest to the camera.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Pat,
I showed your photos of Sassy to a breeder friend of mine. She was SOOO IN LOVE. She had the same reaction as I did - gosh, this Maltese is BEAUTIFUL! We all want Sassy.
Charmaine


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

They look the same to me. I'm sorry. I'm no help. I just don't know how you choose. I agree with Sher and would base my decision more on temperment than looks. Can't wait to hear about the breeder????


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahhh, they are bothe so cute. What a hard decision, I knda like the little puppy on the right


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh good heavens, how could you ever pick one based on looks? Each one is cuter than the next!

Is this breeder close enough to visit? I'd be more interested in chosing one for personality especially knowing that anyone you choose will be gorgeous. Have you ever heard of the Puppy Aptitude Test?

http://www.volhard.com/puppy/pat.htm


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 31 2005, 01:59 PM
> *Oh good heavens, how could you ever pick one based on looks? Each one is cuter than the next!
> 
> Is this breeder close enough to visit? I'd be more interested in chosing one for personality especially knowing that anyone you choose will be gorgeous. Have you ever heard of the Puppy Aptitude Test?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Great link, thanks for posting it. I will take that in consideration when i get my second.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They are all too cute!







If you could, I would go see them and see how their personalities are- then pick the best to fit ur family. They are all lil' dolls!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 31 2005, 01:59 PM
> *Oh good heavens, how could you ever pick one based on looks? Each one is cuter than the next!
> 
> Is this breeder close enough to visit? I'd be more interested in chosing one for personality especially knowing that anyone you choose will be gorgeous. Have you ever heard of the Puppy Aptitude Test?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Marj,
Thanks for the link. It's difficult because Paris is an alpha. so should I lean towards the cuddly one instead of the go-go-go twins?

I'm going to take a look at the P.A.T. now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom+Oct 31 2005, 02:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj,
Thanks for the link. It's difficult because Paris is an alpha. so should I lean towards the cuddly one instead of the go-go-go twins?

I'm going to take a look at the P.A.T. now.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115186
[/B][/QUOTE]


IMHO if you have two who want to be alpha you'll have trouble on your hands. Catcher is alpha and Kallie couldn't care less. I've often thought what a problem it would be if she also wanted to be alpha, also. If he growls at her, she just ignores him. If he takes her toy away from her, she let's him do that, too.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 31 2005, 02:20 PM
> *IMHO if you have two who want to be alpha you'll have trouble on your hands. Catcher is alpha and Kallie couldn't care less. I've often thought what a problem it would be if she also wanted to be alpha, also. If he growls at her, she just ignores him. If he takes her toy away from her, she let's him do that, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115192*


[/QUOTE]
That's kind of cute, the way Kallie deals with that!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I would go with personality for a pet puppy. At this stage everything could change in his conformation. I can't see the cuddly puppy's eyes because of the hair. One thing I look for, all else being somewhat equal, is nice big eyes and the expression. If you were going to show, his size, coat, the length of the back (he should be square from shoulders to tail, basically short back is good), it's flatness, the length of nose and ear set and points, etc. would be of great importance, but for a good pet.... Cuddly is so important!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Oct 31 2005, 02:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of cute, the way Kallie deals with that! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115194
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have to say that it really is kinda cute, too!







She sometimes gives me a look as if she is saying, "Hey mom, this little guy thinks he is hot stuff but I'll just humor him and let him _think_ he is top dog."


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Just wanted to throw in my two cents here. How a dog's personality with humans is not indicative of how they behave with other dogs. I have 6 (eeks that's a lot) with me right now and I frequently have fosters in and out.

I will use Cookie as an example. Cookie is the absolute sweetest dog who is a huge cuddler. She will love nothing more than to cuddle with me in bed all day long. She is not a go-go-go type .. in fact, she walks sooo terribly slow that I sometimes get impatient! However, Cookie is the alpha and the master of the pack. She is the one who says ... yes, let's welcome them into our family .. or NO .. I don't like her. I remember I had one foster here and Cookie absolutely hated her and refused to let her in. The foster (Baby) was really attached to me and always wanted to be with me.

Ok, on the flip side. Waffle is totally a go-go-go dog. He is always really active but also loves humans. He is completely sweet and accomdating with other dogs. He lets Sparkle pull on his ears all day long without putting up a fit. He is also a bit bigger than Sparkle especially with all his coat. Sparkle loves to sit on his back and pull at his ears.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 31 2005, 02:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I have to say that it really is kinda cute, too!







She sometimes gives me a look as if she is saying, "Hey mom, this little guy thinks he is hot stuff but I'll just humor him and let him _think_ he is top dog."
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115199
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL!







It has to be so much fun having 2 or more of these lil' guys around! I really really want to get Caesar a little sister or brother. Our goal is to have a house this spring, then hubby said we can have another furbaby


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gee Its so hard to pick,they are both adorable! You have gotton lots of good advice form everyone, base your decision on all of the points mentioned.Dont you just wish we could take them all


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

It's settled. I am getting all of them
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yeah right. I'm dreaming! LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Charmypoo makes a good point. When I got Catcher I didn't even think to see how his personality with work with Kallie's. I don't know where my brain was.







I just figured they'd get along with each other, etc. If you can take Paris with you to visit the puppies, you might be able to see how she'll get along with them. 

Kallie had a female Maltese that she used to play with and she got along great with her. Yet when Catcher came to our house she was scared of him and it took many months before she was not afraid of him. For example, if he got up on the bed, she would quickly jump off, etc. Now she has more confidence around him, but it took a loooong time!

The little female she played with was not as cocky as Catcher and she and Kallie were more equals. Someday I'd like to get a more submissive female that could be Kallie's "friend". Catcher is fine just being with me but I think Kallie would like to have another doggy friend.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 31 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Charmypoo makes a good point. When I got Catcher I didn't even think to see how his personality with work with Kallie's. I don't know where my brain was.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It depends where you go to see the pup. Many breeders do not want outside dogs brought into their living environment for fear they will bring something in to their dogs. With all the new viruses going around, this is even more common now. Nothing personal against anyone's dog, it's just a fact that outside dogs are not always welcome.
When you go to visit, will you be able to go into the whole kennel operation, or will you visit in a den or living room which is not a part of the kennel? Will you be allowed to see only the pups in questions and the parents, or will you be where the majority of the owner's dogs are kept? This could be a deciding factor in whether your dog is welcome. My "kennel" is my den, sunroom, kitchen, and bedroom or whatever room I'm in when the dogs follow me. Others have separate areas such as converted garages where they keep their dogs.
Also, if you are going to be bringing your pup back with you, that will be the dog you can take on the plane. You would have to check the second in cargo on the return flight.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Personally, I would not want outside dogs in my home. Not to be against anyone but how do we guarantee that their puppies aren't sick and not bringing in diseases. Also, a visit will not guarantee that they will get along. Often, it takes some time to get used to each other. Your baby will be in an unfamiliar environment and the breeder's dogs will see a new comer.

This is a little off-topic but I wonder what will happen if say .. a pet person goes to a pet store and then visits a breeder and brings the parvo virus! Eeeks. It is a pretty realistic situation and scary for sure.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I know... I thought of all that when I suggested the two meet. I wasn't sure if the breeder was a plane ride away or not. Even though they may bond later, if there is an immediate attachment then that would help decide. Kallie and little Lily, the female she played with, hit it off the very second they met. It was a whirl of white fur running and playing whereas like I said, it took a long time for her to play with Catcher and not have her tail between her legs when he got close to her.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 31 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Personally, I would not want outside dogs in my home.  Not to be against anyone but how do we guarantee that their puppies aren't sick and not bringing in diseases.  Also, a visit will not guarantee that they will get along.  Often, it takes some time to get used to each other.  Your baby will be in an unfamiliar environment and the breeder's dogs will see a new comer.
> 
> This is a little off-topic but I wonder what will happen if say .. a pet person goes to a pet store and then visits a breeder and brings the parvo virus!  Eeeks.  It is a pretty realistic situation and scary for sure.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115245*


[/QUOTE]

I agree with you 100%. It's just not about bringing in other dogs. Parvo can be brought in on one's shoes. It's reported that dog flu can be a problem in your vet's office, and we show crud is a common problem in the show circles.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't imagine a good breeder letting a strange/unknown dog into their kennel or home. I don't think think a lot of them even let people visit until the pups are nearly ready to go home. It's just not worth the risk.

Many good breeders will help in selecting the best puppy for a particular situation. They know the puppies best, afterall. If you have a good rapport with this breeder, maybe you can describe Paris' personality and she can suggest which puppy would be the best "fit".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 31 2005, 03:57 PM
> *I can't imagine a good breeder letting a strange/unknown dog into their kennel or home. I don't think think a lot of them even let people visit until the pups are nearly ready to go home. It's just not worth the risk.
> 
> Many good breeders will help in selecting the best puppy for a particular situation. They know the puppies best, afterall. If you have a good rapport with this breeder, maybe you can describe Paris' personality and she can suggest which puppy would be the best "fit".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115260*


[/QUOTE]


I think it's good to be aware of personality and like you say, the breeder can be a big help. I didn't even think to ask the breeder about it. I don't know what I was thinking... or not thinking.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm just wondering about the alpha thing. If Paris is very alpha, would it be a good idea to get a submissive dog? I would worry that the submissive dog would never stand up for itself. I don't know anything about this stuff....just curious. My three have changed since they've all been together. At first Jolie was very alpha and was peeved by Sadie even being in the house! Little by little Sadie has become the alpha dog and I'm pretty sure that she has gotten the leg up on Jolie. Sassy was very submissive at first and just followed everyone around. As time goes on she is standing right up to Sadie and refusing to give in. I still think that Sadie is alpha between the two malts, but I'm glad that Sassy will stand up for herself and sometimes I think that she is the one who instigates the fusses. They are the best of friends but every now and then they go at each other and then seem to be mad for about 15 minutes. Jolie gives them a wide berth.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 31 2005, 04:59 PM
> *I'm just wondering about the alpha thing.  If Paris is very alpha, would it be a good idea to get a submissive dog?  I would worry that the submissive dog would never stand up for itself.  I don't know anything about this stuff....just curious.  My three have changed since they've all been together.  At first Jolie was very alpha and was peeved by Sadie even being in the house!  Little by little Sadie has become the alpha dog and I'm pretty sure that she has gotten the leg up on Jolie.  Sassy was very submissive at first and just followed everyone around.  As time goes on she is standing right up to Sadie and refusing to give in.  I still think that Sadie is alpha between the two malts, but I'm glad that Sassy will stand up for herself and sometimes I think that she is the one who instigates the fusses.  They are the best of friends but every now and then they go at each other and then seem to be mad for about 15 minutes.  Jolie gives them a wide berth.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115286*


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking if one is submissive there will possibly be no fighting for the alpha position. I think a lot true fighting is for the alpha spot. If a submissive dog is content with not being alpha, I'm guessing that there would be less conflict.

Of course, I am just guessing!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I say .. let's get one of these two boys.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I think all the pups are adorable. I would probably want to see them in person since pictures can be deceiving in terms of who is the cutest!! Plus, it just depends on what you prioritize -- small size, short snout or nicer coat?? 

Charmypoo -- who are those little cuties??


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

They belong to a breeder in California. I was hoping for a girl from this litter but they are both boys. The mother is a girl who I wanted as a puppy from several years ago. The father is a champion that is owned by another friend of mine (she joined the list recently). Aren't they just the cutest puppies you have ever seen? I LOVE LOVE them.

The good news is that one of them will be available .. I think.


----------



## addicted2maltese (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 31 2005, 08:45 PM
> *They belong to a breeder in California.  I was hoping for a girl from this litter but they are both boys.  The mother is a girl who I wanted as a puppy from several years ago.  The father is a champion that is owned by another friend of mine (she joined the list recently).  Aren't they just the cutest puppies you have ever seen?  I LOVE LOVE them.
> 
> The good news is that one of them will be available .. I think.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115395*


[/QUOTE]



Charmypoo, I LOVE both of those boys!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 31 2005, 10:45 PM
> *They belong to a breeder in California.  I was hoping for a girl from this litter but they are both boys.  The mother is a girl who I wanted as a puppy from several years ago.  The father is a champion that is owned by another friend of mine (she joined the list recently).  Aren't they just the cutest puppies you have ever seen?  I LOVE LOVE them.
> 
> The good news is that one of them will be available .. I think.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115395*


[/QUOTE]

Now, those are some beautiful boys!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 31 2005, 11:18 PM
> *I say .. let's get one of these two boys.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Ok, I like the bottom picture.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is the sire ...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 1 2005, 12:00 AM
> *This is the sire ...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

He's a beautiful boy.
I think you will know what I'm going to ask...what line is this?


----------

